# An American in London.



## Bee (Aug 16, 2013)

'_*If I wanted my peas mushy I'd chew 'em': An American discovers the good, the bad and the ugly of British food *_

(Oh! dear tell that to someone from oop North)


_*A summer in London was full of culinary surprises for American intern Kristen Herhold. Tea, Pimm's – and even our burgers – won her heart, but there are some things she won't miss*_


http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...bad-and-the-ugly-of-british-food-8764334.html


----------



## Pam (Aug 16, 2013)

Ay up, lass. One northerner reporting in. 

'_Though fish and chips are a perfect pairing, the smushed peas that come  with this dish are absolutely disgusting and horribly unappetising._'

Smushed.    True mushy peas are a delight. I had some yesterday. :love_heart:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2013)

Strange the habits we form, where ever we may be..  I *love* English (sweet) peas. I grow peas in my garden when it is cold enough to do so.    Can't get enough... but I'm a 'eat em out of the pod' type of person.  No cooking needed, let alone smushed ..
Grew up eating them right out of the garden.  When I go to the local stores looking for them, it's rare to find  around here ... but snow peas everywhere.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugh - typical ugly spoiled American. 

When you go to another country you should expect different foods and different methods of prep; you shouldn't whine and moan about how much better it is "back home". I'd LOVE to go to England some day and eat their food, and I promise I wouldn't be making rude comparisons.




... besides, I hear the serving wenches are truly something to write home about ...


----------



## Bee (Aug 16, 2013)

@ Pam I am still trying to work out what smushed peas are but agree mushy peas with fish and chips are great.

@ Boo's mum, the sweetest and best garden peas I have ever tasted were grown by my uncle many years ago. and were lovely to eat straight from the pod.

@ Sifuphil, there will be many English men agree with you about the serving wenches here.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## GDAD (Aug 16, 2013)

Here are some photos of an Irish Fry, Tipical breakfast..Yummy.
The little Round black things  are Black pudding, A sausage made 
from co-aggulated pigs blood.

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=p...jKYmQiAeL4oHYBA&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1607&bih=892


----------



## Bee (Aug 16, 2013)

Not a lot of difference between the Irish breakfast and the English breakfast GDAD and I love black pudding, in fact I enjoy a full English breakfast.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...pq=typival+english+breakfast&sc=1-25&sp=-1&sk=


----------

